# Cristobal de Morales (1500-1553)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This native of Séville (andalousia spain) impressed the flemish so mutch franco-flemish his music notority became fameous outside is native spain he went to rome wild guest he was a priest.

I have 2 cd of Morales work the one on Brilliant saint Isidore feast missa, wich is more of a compilation of various spanish composers all do he appear quite fews time.

But i was blown away so were my father we were lisening to this cd, he was riveted to his chair like woaw, and ask me the put the volume higher (this dosen happen normaly).What and extra ordinary cd , brabant ensemble and stephen rice left us, a gem of polyphony a most own.

This cd incredible each and every minute of it... im speachless!!!
these were my two cents on Cristobal de morales :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you heard Hilliard M. Mille Regretz? I'll try and get hold of a copy of the Brabant Ensemble CD, I didn't even know it existed so thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

Today I purchased two cd's with music by Morales.Thanks to the forum and their enthusiastic members.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

Not to be missed .Same music different cover.


----------

